

iOS8 Adoption, hour by hour - malloreon
https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_8/from_date:0,report_unit:hour,to_date:0

======
ludamad
It should probably not display 0.00% for everything 'in the future', I thought
for a second it was implying massive iOS8 adoption.

~~~
epmatsw
Yeah, wow, that's pretty startling. That probably could have been noticed and
fixed...

~~~
RBerenguel
They're using highcharts.js, and it is quite the type of headache that is
usually a pain to solve in highcharts in a not-very-hackish way... (and a good
reason to learn enough D3.js to do a simple 3-item sparkline plot)

~~~
parktheredcar
I'm pretty sure there is a setting on highcharts to treat missing data points
as zero. They just have to set that to false, not too complicated...?

~~~
RBerenguel
Quite likely there's an option for this scenario (since it's incredibly
common), but sometimes there isn't one, or what you want is not
implemented/interesting/useful for other use cases... And then pain follows.

------
Mandatum
And for minute-by-minute information:

[https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_8/from_date:0,report...](https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_8/from_date:0,report_unit:minute,to_date:0)

------
dugmartin
I can't tell the blue dots from the blue dots.

------
ojbyrne
Started the update on my ipad - it says the current ETA is 5 hours from now.

------
epmatsw
Doesn't load in Firefox, but it pulls right up in Chrome. Interesting.

~~~
suhail
I just tried it in Firefox and it works fine for me -- what version of FF? I
am on 32.0.1

~~~
epmatsw
UX branch, so 32 as well. It's happening both on OSX and Windows, which makes
me think it's not just one computer being weird. It just hangs on "Loading
your data, digging deeper"

------
spacehome
What's the source of this data?

~~~
trefn
This is a very tiny sample of all data sent to Mixpanel from iOS devices

